# Seen any good movies lately?



## BubbleGum (Nov 16, 2006)

My husband and I have been so busy with kids we haven't seen a movie in ages. Anyone seen anything good lately? I don't even know what's out anymore.


----------



## ~Peaches~ (Nov 17, 2006)

I saw the illusionist recently and really liked it.


----------



## stephie (Nov 21, 2006)

I really liked Departed. I also liked the Prestige.


----------



## jade (Nov 25, 2006)

It's been ages since I've seen a movie


----------



## apple (Dec 28, 2006)

I saw a night at the museum the other night. It was entertaining.

Also the movie pursuit of happyness was pretty good.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 21, 2007)

I just saw alpha dog and I liked it a lot!


----------



## apple (Jan 23, 2007)

I just watched an invonvenient truth. Very good.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 25, 2007)

Freedom Writers was EXCELLENT. Go see it if you haven't already.


----------



## jade (Jan 31, 2007)

I rented the movie You, Me and Dupree last night. It was funny.


----------



## PeppermintPatty (Feb 2, 2007)

I saw pursuit of happyness. Very good, although it seemed to drag on a bit. I loved the ending though.


----------



## Mandy (Feb 11, 2007)

An inconvenient truth


----------



## Jewels (Feb 26, 2007)

I rented School for Scoundrels (funny) and Science of sleep (weird, but I really liked it) last night. I enjoyed them both.


----------



## apple (Feb 28, 2007)

I rented Open Water 2 over the weekend. It was good, but sad. It's was kind of stressfu just to watch it. I don't think it's something I could watch a second time.


----------



## Bliss (Mar 17, 2007)

300 - i saw it last night


----------



## Becky (Mar 22, 2007)

My hubby can't wait to see that. 

We saw Wild Hogs on the weekend. It was the funniest movie I have seen in ages, plus you just can't beat John Travolta on a Harley!!


----------



## Amira (Mar 22, 2007)

I saw 300 as well. Loved it.


----------



## apple (Mar 27, 2007)

I saw Blood Diamond at the dollar theaters last night. I liked it. It was a little long though.


----------



## michelleB (Mar 27, 2007)

Well...let's see...
Since I live vicariously through my children, I guess this will count. I took my 17 yo son to see the movie "300" this past weekend, and _HE_ loved it. He told me how it went, and I loved the parts he told me, so in a round-about way, you could say I saw the movie too.   

How's THAT for a stretch? LOLOL


----------



## Cathy8 (Apr 17, 2007)

I saw blades of glory . . . . it had it's funnt moments, but not really my kind of movie. I saw it with my brother and his kids.


----------



## hippietoad (Apr 17, 2007)

Haven't seen any lately but can hardly wait for Pirates of the Caribbean
III next month.


----------



## copper (Apr 18, 2007)

hippietoad said:
			
		

> Haven't seen any lately but can hardly wait for Pirates of the Caribbean
> III next month.




That comes out next month!?!?!  It's been a while since i've seen a movie so I haven't kept up on the previews.


----------



## shilo (Apr 23, 2007)

I rented a couple last night:

Nacho libre (funny)
John Tucker Must Die (Stupid - don't waste your time)


----------



## jellyfish (May 10, 2007)

I saw a dumb movie. The contender. Save yourself the trouble and avoid it at all costs.


----------



## pepperi27 (May 27, 2007)

hippietoad said:
			
		

> Haven't seen any lately but can hardly wait for Pirates of the Caribbean
> III next month.



I just saw it last night and it was great!


----------



## Cathy8 (May 29, 2007)

Yes, i LOVED pirates.


----------



## Cathy8 (May 29, 2007)

Oh, and i saw Shrek 3. It was cute, but I think I liked that 2nd one better.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 26, 2007)

Oceans 13. I liked it, but I like all the movies in the series. And Brad Pitt is gorgeous!


----------



## stephie (Jun 27, 2007)

I saw knocked up the other day. It's really funny.


----------



## Mandy (Jul 18, 2007)

The other night I saw the new Disney movie Ratatoille (sp?) 

I loved it. Very cute and funny - entertaining for both kids and adults.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 18, 2007)

I saw Transamerica & it had a very touching story line.


----------



## copper (Jul 21, 2007)

I saw transformers the other day. I liked it.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 22, 2007)

I watched 'The Shooter' yesterday and really liked it!


----------



## Mandy (Jul 30, 2007)

Anyone seen the simpsons yet?


----------



## lizzytish (Jul 30, 2007)

I've seen Madagascar everyday for the last 2 months.


----------



## curl (Mar 1, 2011)

300 Is my all time favorite movie. Leonides is just perfect with his role and I guess no one else expected such a good work from Zack Synder till now.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------

